# 6.5-300 Weatherby Magnum



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Weatherby will offer 3 different options in loaded ammunition for the 6.5-300 Weatherby Magnum. Combining the exceptional terminal ballistics of Barnes® and Swift™ bullets, these loads range from 3,531 feet per second to 3,395 feet per second at the muzzle.

More here: http://thinkingafield.org/2015/10/weatherby-introduces-6-5-300-weatherby-magnum.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks like a badass round. Only downfall is $$$$$$ and $90 for 20 rounds


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Pretty cool, will certainly be a barrel burner. But barrels are replaceable.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I love the 6.5 but my anemic-by-comparison Swede can't compare to that sizzler.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, know what you mean. I met a guy in a Colorado elk camp in Meeker with a Weatherby and one of everything from Cabela's.

Man, he made the best apple pie ever on our last day, though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm holding out for the 50 cal necked down to .17. It'll drive a 25gr bullet so fast it doesn't leave a hole in the paper.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Don, I think it was called the 17 incinerator.


----------



## mooosie (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm waiting for ruger to chamber the 77 MRK 11 in 26 nosler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

Bad ass round that and the 28 Nosler.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, the .300 Win Mag. It does it all from 3700 fps 110-grain varmint loads to 220-grain elk/bear sledge-hammer loads. It is the reason I got rid of my 7MM Rem Mag.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I use a .300 Mag for everything from squirrels to Polar Bear ;-)


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

bones44 said:


> I use a .300 Mag for everything from squirrels to Polar Bear ;-)


So did Chris Kyle!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

My 06 will take care of anything that is huntable around here, the 300 just collects dust since I moved S from the North country and the huge moose population.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe a trade with Short is in the offing.


----------



## _RJ_ (Feb 26, 2013)

Another rifle chambered for $5 bills


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Don here's a look at My 17--7mm Remington Mag---LOL*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a 300WM I'd consider trading for the right deal or cash.


----------

